# Kitten travelling to UK from France



## Ian Watson (Oct 3, 2019)

Could anyone give me advice on the procedure for bringing a 4-month-old kitten from France to the UK?
Thank you
Ian


----------



## Jcatbird (Nov 17, 2018)

I am sorry I cannot offer more but try checking customs site in both places and also regulations for however the kitty is traveling. Both will have stipulations.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

It will also depend on whether it is pre or post Brexit


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi @Ian Watson and welcome 

Here is the detailed information on the UK govt website for bringing in a cat or kitten from abroad to the UK.

https://www.gov.uk/take-pet-abroad


----------



## Ian Watson (Oct 3, 2019)

Jcatbird said:


> I am sorry I cannot offer more but try checking customs site in both places and also regulations for however the kitty is traveling. Both will have stipulations.


Thanks for the advice


----------



## Ian Watson (Oct 3, 2019)

ChaosCat said:


> It will also depend on whether it is pre or post Brexit


Thank you


----------

